# Post your best excuse !



## glock26USMC

I have heard MANY, would like to see some that you have used !


----------



## havasu

Officer, my gun is in the center console, along with my police ID. Do you want to get it, or let me do it for you?


----------



## Sparky_D

Not mine, but a punch line to a joke I heard...

"Well Officer, my ex hooked up with a cop and I was afraid you were trying to give her back!"


----------



## Shooter

I've only received one speeding ticket in my life, but have been pulled over multiple times for speeding. 

I don't use excuses. I admit my wrong doing, apologize, show the proper amount of respect, and if I'm in my home town name drop like it's no one's business. Being a Cop kid is a good thing sometimes.


----------



## J-Will

Before I lost my license for too many points







one of my last tickets was in my car, hopping down the road, didn't even see him. Busted me right before I got to my street. He asked "What was with you bouncing your car all over the road" I showed him the switchbox and said it fell in the floor because I swerved to miss a dog and the switches just went off! He called BS and I got 2 tickets out of it.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> I've only received one speeding ticket in my life, but have been pulled over multiple times for speeding.
> 
> I don't use excuses. I admit my wrong doing, apologize, show the proper amount of respect, and if I'm in my home town name drop like it's no one's business. Being a Cop kid is a good thing sometimes.


I do the same thing, minus the name drop as I know no one! Usually, I just explain the situation. Generally I got pulled over for tag violations. I was speeding here recently and told the officer I wasn't paying attention. He let me go with a warning.


----------



## Shooter

It only worked in my home town when my Dad was in law enforcement. 

I also make sure to lecture my children on the importance of police work and how they are to be respected. 

I never got the anti police sentiments. My Dad and "Uncles" were laying down their lives everyday to maintain order. I may not agree with every law, but I respect the men and women who enforce them.


----------



## Vin

Austin said:


> It only worked in my home town when my Dad was in law enforcement.
> 
> I also make sure to lecture my children on the importance of police work and how they are to be respected.
> 
> I never got the anti police sentiments. My Dad and "Uncles" were laying down their lives everyday to maintain order. I may not agree with every law, but I respect the men and women who enforce them.


Amen to that.


----------



## Freebird

When I was working and wanted a day off I would say I was going to be out of town.....
I was, technically. I lived in another town 40 miles away.


----------



## SirDonB

Most of the cops round me know about my geocaching hobby, so I usually give them something along that line as well as being respectful and admitting when I am in the wrong.

My favorite ticket so far was a few years ago... I got pulled over and the usual line of questioning began to which I answered, "I was not speeding, my registration is current, all my lights are working, no officer, I do not know why you pulled me over. Why did you pull me over?"
His reply was that I was not wearing a seatbelt, to which I clearly had it on. So he wrote me a ticket for a loud muffler. I then took it to court to fight since he used his personal opinion on the muffler. As I proceeded to fight the ticket when I was given the bargain option that I denied, on the hearing date, I was given the bargain again and denied it again. This time the ticketing officer was in the room with me. He had the balls to tell me that he let me off easy by writing the muffler charge instead of the seatbelt charge and that he had the option to write the seatbelt ticket for up to a year after. And that the only reason he wrote the muffler ticket was because he didn't think I would take it that far.
I calmly looked at him, thanked him for that consideration, and politely pointed out that he was wrong in his assumption, and that he could write me the seatbelt ticket, but I would be fighting that one too if he did. The judge let us both say our side of the story, then threw out the muffler ticket and any other charges that could be associated with that traffic stop.

So the short of it, take the tickets to court and fight it, you never know.


----------



## dbass2715

Sorry I thought you were my father in law


----------

